# Greenish sticky discharge from eyes - but eyes aren't red



## Grace

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to get your input on my pup's eyes -- We're hesitant to go to the vet because most of the time when we go, all he does is say "Just watch it & see if it gets worse" & we're out $55.

There is light yellow-green, really sticky & gooey discharge from both eyes - started on the right eye & now it's on both eyes but worse on the left. My husband says it smells metallic, but I think it smells sweet and kind of fruity.

She hasn't been pawing at her face, except this morning when there was so much connecting her upper & lower lid that she couldn't see. After we remove it & clean it up, within a couple of hours there's more again.

The last time we took her to the vet, there was only a little discharge from the right eye & he said it wasn't infected because the whites of the eye weren't red. Even now, the whites of her eyes aren't red.

Any advice as to what may be going on?

Thanks,
Grace


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am not a vet but it sounds like environmental allergies. I have one dog whose one eye discharges every Spring. I get Polysporin or Neosporin human eye drops and put two drops in twice a day for five days and the eye clears right up.


----------



## MaryLynn

Green, yellow, and a sweet smell would generally mean an infection. 

In humans you would have just described the physical characteristics of conjuncivitus. 

Does it look somewhat like this (to a lessor or more extreme)?










If so, I would go to your vet. It's an infection of the eye, membrane, or both, and while it normally will do no permanent harm, it can get serious. I would treat it now, rather than wait to see if it goes away, or spreads. 

Hopefully it is just allergies.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

What Arreau says  
If the discharge doesn't clear up or gets worse in a couple of days I'ld take her back in for return visit. It could turn into an infection.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I'd make sure your vet checked for ectopic eyelashes....they may have just grown now to the point where they are causing discharge. But ask him to REALLY look! (Sometimes it is only a few causing the problem.)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

If the dog has chronic issues, you may want to have him checked for entropian.


----------



## Indiana

When I was a groomer some dogs used to react like that if they were sensitive to the facial shampoo we used. But yes, I would take her to the vet too; even if it's an allergy, your vet can help you by diagnosing that from the other possibles. Also I want to say your puppy photo of Maddie looks just like my puppy photos of my Maddy! What a cutie.


----------



## N2Mischief

Just wanted to add to the great advice you have already gotten. If it is an infection, no matter caused it, it is most likely contagious to humans. My chihuahua got conjunctivitis once and I was warned to wash my hands VERY well after cleaning and medicating the eye, and to avoid touching my own eyes!


----------



## Lene

If your local vet keeps blowing you off.... I would get a second opinion... Have you got access to another vet?


----------



## CT Girl

With my vet I can call in and say Swizzle has this (whatever symptom) should I come in. The vet tech asks the vet and then tells me - no charge. Could you do this?


----------



## kontiki

> If the dog has chronic issues, you may want to have him checked for entropian.


What is entropian?


----------



## Angl

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'd make sure your vet checked for ectopic eyelashes....they may have just grown now to the point where they are causing discharge. But ask him to REALLY look! (Sometimes it is only a few causing the problem.)


THIS! My golden retriever had this


----------



## Lea

Now this is why I LOVE the PF! Knowledgable and experienced poodle peeps! I would follow the advice given. Vets are expensive to visit. If the eye drops don't work then a visit to the vet is warranted. Good luck!


----------



## Lea

kontiki said:


> What is entropian?


Entropion is a medical condition in which the eyelid (usually the lower lid) folds inward. It is very uncomfortable, as the eyelashes constantly rub against the cornea and irritate it. Entropion is usually caused by genetic factors and very rarely it may be congenital when an extra fold of skin grows with the lower eyelid (epiblepharon)[citation needed]. Entropion can also create secondary pain of the eye (leading to self trauma, scarring of the eyelid, or nerve damage). The upper or lower eyelid can be involved, and one or both eyes may be affected. When entropion occurs in both eyes, this is known as "bilateral entropion." Trachoma infection may cause scarring of the inner eyelid, which may cause entropion. 

(Copied from wiki)


----------



## frankgrimes

I had difficulty telling what was normal poodle eye goop and what would warrant a Vet visit. I asked the Vet on a random visit for something else. She explained that the regular Poodle eye goop would be white or clear with no smell. Ralph has this when he's either eaten something his allergic to - OR environmental allergies. Sometimes its thicker and globby and sometimes more liquid and runny. The Vet said that if it is ever GREEN or has an ODOUR it is likely an infection and I should bring him in.

I clean out his eye goop. When it is at it's worst with allergies it usually appears to accumulate about three times a day.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Peggy got poked in the eye last week. I didn't think much of it as she wasn't concerned. Her eye was red the next day and then a little goopy, but she still wasn't pawing at it. 

Well I think the poke may have been unrelated, because now BOTH eyes are goopy. And it smells metallic. (Googling "metallic smelling eye discharge" is how I found this old thread.)

I've had the same experiences at our vet clinic as the original poster. When our foster GSD puppy had very similar symptoms back in July, they said it might be allergies and to "just wait and see." When it continued, along with vaginal discharge (which Peggy has, too), they prescribed an antibiotic "just in case."

Does this seem like it warrants an antibiotic? 

I can't imagine it's good to give to a 4-month-old, especially when she still seems so unfazed. No pawing or excessive blinking, just an occasional headbutt when the goop is really dry and crusty in the morning. (She stops as soon as I wipe her eyes clear.)


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I say get that girl to the vet!

This year was the worst year for allergies for me and our dogs ever. My dad had to take his golden to the vet for her watering eyes, and I had to take Maizie and Frosty within the same week. Frosty had green goop. Maizie had green goop. Vet examined them and found that Frosty was totally fine, just allergies. But Maizie had uveitis and needed to see the opthalmologist. If I had waited on her, it would have been bad! 

So, yes, vet visits are expensive (currently $105 for a non emergency appt. at my vet), but I'd rather err on the side of caution, always!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Thanks, MF! That was the nudge I needed. I'll make her an appointment. 

I wonder if our foster pup could even have left some sort of bacteria behind.....


----------

